
Gitlab Security Mails - dewey
https://gist.github.com/dewey/050e0b7a818d0f76b959a058da4c5ee9
======
detaro
Probably not fake:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11587416](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11587416)

